# 1979 ford Bronco.



## lbzdually (Aug 10, 2014)

Long short, wife's family has had this for 20 years, my wife drove it all over when in HS.  Body seems to be a pretty good shape, with the exception of the hood where the latch came loose and creased it and the lower rear tailgate needs some help.  Mechanically it ran to where it was parked 5 years ago plus, partly because of fuel mileage being well below 10 mpg made it expensive to drive, and partly because the steering was horrible.  You didn't steer, just turned the wheel and hoped you would start going where you had intended.

Here's what I want to do.  Paint is currently baby/white. like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to go grey/white in new paint with grey wheels,  like this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then get the steering and suspension working right with 33's, but I don't need a rock crawler, just  solid and capable if a mudhole gets in the way.  

It currently has a 351 Cleveland in it bored at least once.  I want to make it super reliable and slightly better on fuel, so I am looking at 6.0/4L80E swap.  I would get a wrecked truck whole and strip the wiring down to the basics.  mild tune with emissions delete and good exhaust.  What do you guys think?


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 11, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> What do you guys think?



I think I am die hard Chevy guy,  and I love those big body broncos.  Get it done sir, and post pics!  Its only money, and what good is it if you aint spending it?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 11, 2014)

Just hope it doesn't burn down.  

I'm not a big fan of those rims....but other than that...sounds very cool. Think the color combo will look good...especially with black wheels.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2014)

I love the big broncos ....... I would pull the Cleveland and drop in a 460 you might not get the mileage of the 6.0 but it would be an easier swap and have all the power you would want....... plus be a lot more dependable. ....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 11, 2014)

Was just talking with a buddy tonight about how much I like those old full sized Broncos.  Have fun!


----------



## chadf (Aug 12, 2014)

If your gonna do a full out build, checked if a diesel motor will fit or bolt up ? 

I'm sure there's a kit or someone that's done it..........


----------



## chadf (Aug 12, 2014)

If your gonna do a full out build, checked if a diesel motor will fit or bolt up ? 

I'm sure there's a kit or someone that's done it..........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm in the middle of a frame off 1990 bronco. Its for my step son and I am ready to set the engine in and then build the trans. Bronco's are awesome!! Question is why do you want to put a 6.0 in it? Also keep in mind the weight on the front end. The twin I beam is notorious for grinding new tires up. The added weight is gonna be tough to overcome. But, good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 12, 2014)

OmenHonkey said:


> I'm in the middle of a frame off 1990 bronco. Its for my step son and I am ready to set the engine in and then build the trans. Bronco's are awesome!! Question is why do you want to put a 6.0 in it? Also keep in mind the weight on the front end. The twin I beam is notorious for grinding new tires up. The added weight is gonna be tough to overcome. But, good luck and keep us posted!!



The 6.0 and 4l80 would be lighter than the 351 and C4 that's in it now.  I just want something I can hop in in the dead of winter, turn the key and go.  Something that won't leave me and the family back on a mountain road.  I'll have to say, it was reliable in stock form with the 351 though.  I just want to take the best of what Ford has to offer in the styling and axles and suspension and out the best of what GM had to offer in the LS series of motors.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 12, 2014)

chadf said:


> If your gonna do a full out build, checked if a diesel motor will fit or bolt up ?
> 
> I'm sure there's a kit or someone that's done it..........



A 5.9 Cummins has been done many times before and I've thought of that, but for the cost a gas burner will be the best option, I believe.  The more I think about it, leaving the 351 in there and making it a monster might be the best option.   Bore and stroke it to a little over 400 inches with good heads.  But by time I do that, I could do a modern set-up with the 6.0 or 5.3, or even a 5.0 out of a 90's stang.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuel injection.  Nuff said.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 12, 2014)

For what you'll pay for a wrecked 6.0 truck. the sky would be limit on a gas burner. I would shy away from the 351m/400, not much in terms of true performance parts. You'd be better off going with a 460 or 351 Cleveland and putting some real torque to the dirt and add a aftermarket fuel injection system/TBI type of set-up. IMO


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 12, 2014)

What about a 5.0 fuel injected motor out of a wrecked stang.
Seen it done and had great power and mileage.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Great project. I'm doing a 84 blazer now, keep us updated with pics.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 12, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> What about a 5.0 fuel injected motor out of a wrecked stang.
> Seen it done and had great power and mileage.



That's actually the exact swap I'm thinking of.  They make 347 stroker kits to get the bottom end torque up and that's what the big heavy Bronco needs.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 12, 2014)

Ive seen a 5.0 from a Stang dropped in a 79 bronco and it would boil the tires. Not a 351 fan and have had several. The shorter stroke 5.0 is just a better engine. And more affordable parts/upgrade options.

Or better yet get an ls chevy engine and go that route, u will save yourself thousands. they are just cheaper than ford engines.

The last 70 F100 I restored from barn junk truck.
302 with 3 on floor PS PB Air


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2014)

Having had broncos from every generation. I would still go with a 460 in the 78-79 body style.  The 5.0 is a good motor but for what you are looking at doing you can bolt in a 460 for about the same $$ or even less and be power and torque ahead. Just my opinion and we all know what they say.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 13, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Ive seen a 5.0 from a Stang dropped in a 79 bronco and it would boil the tires. Not a 351 fan and have had several. The shorter stroke 5.0 is just a better engine. And more affordable parts/upgrade options.
> 
> Or better yet get an ls chevy engine and go that route, u will save yourself thousands. they are just cheaper than ford engines.
> 
> ...



Great looking truck!!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 13, 2014)

I just read the original post and, I misspoke.  That Bronco is roughly the same color of blue, but ours is 2 tone baby blue/while.  I'll get a lot of pics after we get it to our house.  The plan is to get it on a trailer and take it by a wash bay to get a few years of grime off it.  Then put it in our basement garage and start taking it apart to see what all it needs.  Father-in-law has an extra hood for it.  I can do the interior, we'll let a pro paint it, but we'll do the bodywork and primer.  If we stick with a Ford motor, my FIL has built a ton of them and it just so happens, there is a 429 sitting in another truck that we may can use.  Or, the other option is do what I said and go with the 6.0 GM fuel injected motor.  That is what we will do if we sell our 2004 Tahoe, so then it will reliable and fuel efficient enough for my wife to drive in snowy weather back and forth to work (she's a nurse so she can't just stay home).


----------



## Stroker (Aug 14, 2014)

Got a 79 Bronco I'm working on now. The 351M is a good truck/SUV motor and can it can be upgraded with performance parts if you like. Pretty sure you have the C6 transmission which is an excellent tranny, Dana 44 front axle and Ford 9" rear end, both reliable and easy to work on. Scrap the 2 barrel carb and manifold, get you a after market 4 barrel intake and carb(no Holley carbs) or a Holley bolt on EFI. Add a good dual exhaust system, maybe some headers, work with the timing and you'll be surprised with the added power and save a bunch of money to boot. Use the money saved for new wheels and tires, better shocks, stereo, up graded bucket seats from new Ford trucks, etc. When the time comes for a rebuild swap in the 400M crank and pistons and RV cam. Wished mine looked that good>


----------

